# qmail cant send external email [SOLVED]

## k1ll1nt1m3

I am noob to mail servers.  That said, I have spent alot of time trying to set this up.  I think I might be close this time.  I can send and receive mail locally.  I can receive external mail but I can not send mail outside the domain.  I am using qmail, vpopmail, courier-imap, and courier.  I have mysql but I dont think Im using it right now.  I am listening on :993 :995 :110 :143 :25.   I am behind a router but those ports are forwarded.  My flags are "ssl mysql maildir imap -ipv6". 

returned email from trying to send an email outside the domain (via webmin)

```
Hi. This is the qmail-send program at mail.mydomain.com.

I tried to deliver a bounce message to this address, but the bounce bounced!

<myuser@mydomain.com>:

User and password not set, continuing without authentication.

my.current.wan.ip does not like recipient.

Remote host said: 553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts; no

valid cert for gatewaying (#5.7.1)

Giving up on my.current.wan.ip.

--- Below this line is the original bounce.

Return-Path: <>

Received: (qmail 11932 invoked for bounce); 6 Dec 2005 13:47:00 -0600

Date: 6 Dec 2005 13:47:00 -0600

From: MAILER-DAEMON@mail.mydomain.com

To: myuser@mydomain.com

Subject: failure notice

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at mail.mydomain.com.

I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.

This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<myuser@yahoo.com>:

User and password not set, continuing without authentication.

my.current.wan.ip does not like recipient.

Remote host said: 553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts; no

valid cert for gatewaying (#5.7.1)

Giving up on my.current.wan.ip.

--- Below this line is a copy of the message.

Return-Path: <myuser@mydomain.com>

Received: (qmail 11850 invoked from network); 6 Dec 2005 13:46:16 -0600

Received: from unknown (HELO mail.mydomain.com) (192.168.0.101)

  by 192.168.0.101 with (RC4-MD5 encrypted) SMTP; 6 Dec 2005 13:46:16 -0600

From: myuser <myuser@mydomain.com>

To: myuser@yahoo.com

Subject: test from kmail

Date: Tue, 6 Dec 2005 13:45:23 -0600

User-Agent: KMail/1.8.1

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: text/plain;

  charset="us-ascii"

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

Content-Disposition: inline

Message-Id: <200512061345.23089.myuser@mydomain.com>
```

Can anyone point me to some tests to figure out what I have wrong?  Thanks

PS: I have fixed the myuser@mydomain.com in the FROM instead of myuser@mail.mydomain.com, was a webmin setting I had turned on.Last edited by k1ll1nt1m3 on Fri Jan 13, 2006 1:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

Edit3: Now I have my smpt working with tls.  I lost my pop now though.  I can no longer login.  It has ssl and tls, with no authentication (kmail check).  I try telnet (110) but it says 

```
Trying 192.168.0.101...

Connected to mail.mydomain.com.

Escape character is '^]'.

+OK Hello there.

USER myuser

+OK Password required.

PASS mypassword

-ERR Login failed.
```

What are some things I should check?  Thanks

Edit again: I got it working.  It was auth in pop3d.  

Now I get this in /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current

```
delivery 75: deferral: User_and_password_not_set,_continuing_without_authentication
```

It tries a few times before it sends.  I saw this in another thread as a bug.  I guess Ill stop here for now unless someone has a solution for this?

----------

## k1ll1nt1m3

I got my pop working with ssl and my smtp with tls finally.  I was wondering what it would take to get ssl smtp?  Is it even worth my time?  Should I try to get both smtp and pop using tls?

Thanks

Edit:  I reinstalled it and changed some things.  Works now.

----------

